# Tag Stories



## alan_li_13

Hey fellow cadets, i just went for a mandatory tag weekend today, and it wasn‘t much fun.
If you got a good story about selling tags, feel free to share your experiences for us to enjoy, lol.


----------



## wongskc

I was doing that as a sgt for my sqn.  It was the beginning of the year so we were recruiting at the same time.  But we were doing this right after sept 11.  More people came up to us and asked about whether we were 1) taking money for the victims in NY, or 2) asked if we were going overseas.

It was funny, but not a the same time.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

> *about selling those god-awful tags,*


You should be proud to stand in public, in uniform supporting your corps. I always buy two or three when I‘m out on tag day. Seldom do I pass a Cadet without buying one. I always end up with a pocket full and I‘m not ashamed to wear it on my coat. Be thankful you have some recourse to raise money. It allows you to parade and be part of something larger than yourself. You should be ashamed.

Edited to add one of your own quotes from your signature block. (Sorry, attributed this signature block to the wrong user)



> *Here they held, and thought not of cost.*
> - WWI Canadian monument in France


Dwell on that for awhile before being so flippant next time


----------



## alexk

yes unfortunatly selling tags is not the funest thing in army cadets but it has to be done personaly i dont mind it because that money is gonna go to somthing fun later in the year. last year my corps went to RMC and watched the grad parade it was great. Some of the more senior ncos think taggin is "gay" and dont go to it, it makes me mad that they are not leading by example. If you dont like it so much just bit your lip and say to yourself it all gets better from now

good luck


----------



## Fishbone Jones

rifle_team_captain_13 

I‘m glad you edited your post, point taken I guess. Sometimes it pays to read your own prose before posting. Try doing it outloud to yourself next time. If it sounds stupid, it probably is.


----------



## alan_li_13

I guess i did put a few badly placed words in there, but recceguy, u must understand my point of view. Of course i am darn proud to wear my uniform in public and raise funds to help my cadet corp, but we‘ve had some minor incidents with army haters, especially with Iraq and all that...
For example, one of my cadets (13 yr recruit, so new that he hasnt gotten his uniform yet) was sworn at and yelled at by a full grown man. It was pretty scary and i was about to call my officer.
I love all the well-manored supporters out there, and thank you for ur donation, but its the people on the otherside of the spectrum i am concerned with.
BTW, what did u mean by    





> Edited to add one of your own quotes from your signature block.
> 
> 
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Here they held, and thought not of cost.
> - WWI Canadian monument in France
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Excellent observation alex   





> If you dont like it so much just bit your lip and say to yourself it all gets better from now


Grad Parade at RMC, wow, i want to do that! My corp went to Ottawa last year, and we‘re only going rafting this year.*


----------



## alexk

well how many people are in your coprs 50 sixty mabye, when your corps has 115 people in it on a regular basis then look at the cost of buses food etc. Also it was my corps 60th anaversery and im shure we had to throw some money around there. WOW Ottawa what did you do look at some buildings, ive been to Ottawa before its not that big of a deal. so you going rafting eh gonna throw on a navy suit and sweep the poop deck. listen there Captain i dont wanna hear your rude sarcasim. 

O by the way is Hutchison at your coprs he was a qyr DM i did adventure with him


----------



## wongskc

RTC13, I‘m not quite sure you meant in your last post there.  What do you want to know about the quote in my signiture block?


----------



## dano

I remember when we did tagging in Sept... To think of it.. all the Tagging events.. Except the my first one of course (That was completely fun, almost broke the record for time tagging, it was fun because it was the first one I did..not the record breaking) Okay anyway, on to my story/comment.

After the first you can‘t help but feel bored and not feeling like you really want to be there. There is always a part of you saying "I‘d rather be doing this or that" Human nature I guess.

In Sept (and living in Brampton) I had a Indian guy (not Native, but Pakistani) come up to me telling me stories of when he was in the Air Force for the British Military (Mind you, he did not look like a western Indian, He had the Turban and robe on) .. It was cool, and really refreshing and pleasing to know that some of the broad portion of the population (South-East Asians, AKA Indian) are not totally oblivious to the western world, its values and its Military.

Our Corp had it organized in shifts that year.. 5 hours a shift... They wanted me to do 3 in a day... I did 2.. I honestly couldent stand still any longer.. The next day I did 2 more. They announced at the Units Christmas dinner who rasied the most.. The top 3 made like $1300-$1000 each.. My jaw droped.. I never knew a individual could make that much in a weekend.

It‘s also good to know (For me atleast) if you‘re Tagging at a Grocery store or a store where individuals the same age as you‘re self work. They are always either 
A- Intimiated by you 
B- To shy to ask why you are doing this and how.
C- Jealous because they don‘t get a respectable, neat (and in my case) scottish uniform to ware.
D- They wish that they we‘re affiliated with the Army.

But, the best part is when they ask you questions.
For example, what do you do? Have you ever shot a gun? What does this badge mean? What rank is that on you‘re arm? Is it fun? Do they train you to kill? Since you‘re a Army Cadet, do you love living in the wilderness and eating worms for breakfast? *Note* These are actual questions I have been asked by Civis.

I‘ll post some more storys when I think of them..


----------



## cdhoult

I didn‘t go tagging often as a Junior Cadet, but got more into it as a senior cadet. I found that a lot of it was who I was tagging with. I‘d make sure all juniors went with a senior for two reasons:

1. There is some experience there at least.

2. It gives the seniors a chance to bond with juniors (all about getting to know your cadets). Some of them ended up being really good mentors.

I‘d make sure that I was with a junior cadet, and I‘d use the opportunity to do two things:

1. Fundraise for the Corps

2. See how the corps stands in the eyes of a junior cadet. Best way to find out what is good and bad about your corps, is to ASK a junior cadet. They‘re the ones going through the system, and experiencing everything.

Brampton is an alright place to Tag. We were usually outside the City Centre at various enterances, or the Canadian Tired over on Airport. Tagging there was awesome, lots of cash and Canadian Tire Money. 

There‘s nothing wrong with entertaining yourself while you tag...I can remember carolling, and having random patrons join in with us.

But as far as interesting questions/statements go:

--> "I‘m not paying you to go to Afghanistan"
--> "I don‘t support George Bush"
--> "I‘ll get you on my way out"...."Oh, no change on me, sorry"
--> "Do you kill people?"
--> "Where is your gun?"

However, I still have one experience that sticks in my mind.

I was an AC (Pte) and we were outside the City Centre, and an Elderly woman was standing near us...we were handing out poppies. And someone walked by us and declined a poppy...she grabbed his arm, pulled his ear to her mouth and said, "How‘d you like it if I blew YOUR head off, sonny?".....we got a very generous donation, lol, as creepy as it was. But hey, it‘s Brampton.

CH


----------



## Thompson_JM

rifle_team_captain_13 Wrote:

"...but we‘ve had some minor incidents with army haters, especially with Iraq and all that...
For example, one of my cadets (13 yr recruit, so new that he hasnt gotten his uniform yet) was sworn at and yelled at by a full grown man. It was pretty scary and i was about to call my officer..."

wow... Id love to catch some fully grown man screaming and swearing at a 13yr old Cadet, If i was in civie dress at the time... Id teach him a lesson or two about respect.... and another on about the effects of pavement on face... geez...

swearing at a kid... no wonder the world is so screwed up with idiots like that roaming around....


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

If you think that is bad then listen to this: Last year while out tagging a man walked up to a 12 year old cadet and started screaming and swearing at him and he made the kid cry over a war that Canada wasn‘t involved in!

I‘ve always done well when tagging always in the top three, my corp is going tagging the first week of May so hopefully we‘ll have nice weather. 

You guys get to go to Ottawa? In 2002 my corp went to Barbados, last year we were suppose to go to England to train with a British Infantry unit that our C.O. was RSM of. We didn‘t get to go because they went to Iraq. This year we are going back to Barbados to celebrate the 60th anniversary of the Barbadian Cadet Corp.


----------



## Caz

Tagging is important. Unfortunately, some members of the public have very little idea what cadets is.

We always have SNCOs and Officers on hand to take questions, and support the Jr mbrs.  Sometimes it just takes a little education.

You if wear enough pride, they can‘t get under your skin.


----------



## wongskc

Has anyone been called Hitler Youth yet?  It kinda backfired on the guy that screamed it at me.  I just started laughing and couldn‘t stop (I don‘t know why), but it got even better when a security guard grabbed the guy and manhandled him out of the mall.

I don‘t know about these cowards.  Give them the choice between confronting an officer or an 18 year old warrant, or a fresh 12 year old recruit, guess who they‘re going to go after?


----------



## dano

> "I‘ll get you on my way out"...."Oh, no change on me, sorry"


Its so true.


I remember I was tagging at Zellers and a so called "Para-Military" Gongho Army expert came up to me and starts talking about his time in the Army Cadets.

He asks "Do the NCOs still make you shave you‘re hair on the parade square?" While standing infront of me smoking a cigerette, leaning on his hip, scratching his long hair and in need of a shave.
It was interesting. Him contradicting himself on every sentence.


----------



## fleeingjam

Sorry if I sound stupid but what exactly do you guys mean by tags?


----------



## Caz

Maybe the CF would actually get a budget increase if they did tagging   

Usman_Syed, by ‘tags‘ we mean little ‘I support Air/Army/Sea Cadets‘ tags that people can pin on their coat.  They are sold by cadet units to raise awareness, and fundraise.


----------



## cdhoult

I personally have never been accused of being Hitler Youth, but my first Coxswain was...

They asked her if she was part of the Hitler Youth, if it was true that they really killed babies...

I mean, I‘m not sure I‘d even know how to respond to that....especially if the people are seriously asking the questions. I‘d probably be tempted to be like, "Yes, we do. How many children do you have? They should drop on by" but I imagine that wouldn‘t be the greatest for PR, lol

CH


----------



## Thompson_JM

not necisaraly sick... just increadably Stupid...


----------



## alan_li_13

Ummm...Alex, i wasn‘t being sarcastic, i actually want to go to RMC. And yeah, i do know Hutch. Actually, he was somewhere around when it happened. 



> This year we are going back to Barbados to celebrate the 60th anniversary of the Barbadian Cadet Corp.


I‘m not sure if u know this, Martin, but my corp (337 Queen‘s York Rangers) is suppose to send a handful of cadets along with u guys. Maybe if i dont do D&C at Blackdown, i‘ll go to Barbados

As for the Hitler Youth thing, i‘ve never came across that, but we do get plenty of people thinking we‘re going of to fight in Iraq.


----------



## Ranger

Well honestly, I love tagging, I love standing out there proud as **** to be representing the Queen‘s York Rangers (2799).  Of course you ahve people who‘ll give a huge donation and hten there‘s those people who give you dirty looks...but you can‘t change anyone‘s mind so jsut stand there, proud and tall and represent your corps. Mind you if someone came up to me nad started screaming and yelling I‘d freak...i have a low tolerance level for people like that, and I have a pretty nasty temper. But I would try to stay calm, as I would be representing Army Cadets as a whole.


----------



## primer

Tagging is the lifeline of most Army Cadet Units across Canada.Our unit and CDT PIPPER can say its true,we dont have to Tag we have a great legion support.You have to take pride in the fact you have to represent your unit in the public eye asking for their support.with the proper planing your unit can make a lot of tax free $$$$$$ to be used as you CO and or parents comm see fit. Look proud and stand tall when your out.

PS: Say Thankyou Sir/Maam


----------



## alan_li_13

Oh, i just remembered!!!

Once when i was tagging with a couple of other cadets in front of a supermarket, a nice lady gave all three of us some money. Then she came back with a big loaf of whole wheat bread and handed it to me, lol.

I don‘t remember what we did with it, but that was the weirdest donation i ever got.


----------



## sgt_mandal

> Originally posted by Daniel:
> [qb] I had a Indian guy (not Native, but Pakistani) come up to me telling me ...... He had the Turban and robe on) .. [/qb]


I was wondering, from what hard facts did u come to the conclusion that this man was Pakistani? I hope it was not the turban and "robe" because any sane person would know he was most likely from Punjab, NOT Pakistan. In the future if you wish to comment on somones nationality, could you please reffer to them as Indian or "This person was from India" or something along those lines? because I really take offence when somone just assumes because one is brown or has a turban they are automatically Pakistani.


----------



## Ranger

Once when I was tagging a woman kept walking back and forth adn then disappeared for a while and came back with water adn a popsicle for both my friend and I, it was pretty cool, we thanked her so many times because it was a really hot day!


----------



## dano

sgt_mandal,

You have misinterpreted my message.
Judging by the tone of the message you have come to the conclusion I was using Bigotry in my message. I was not. I can understand the possibility on how it could offend someone.

I made the description of the individual the way 
I did, so readers could visualize and understand the feeling of the moment. I do not prefer dull writing and descriptions when I am making a post.

Also, I kept the majority of the audience in mind. Assuming the majority would be of Anglo-Saxen decent and being born and raised in Canada. They could misinterpreted "Indian" to "Native indians" or "Indians" from India. I doubt the majority would think of that description and say "Oh that must be a pakistani"

In this particular message, I took inpart that a large portion of the audience does not live and work in a highly diverse population. So they may not have the benefit of knowing the diffrence between (in my case) a  Native Indian and a Pakistani. 

I just wanted to be clear.

Sorry if it offended you in anyway.

Oh, by the way. I should have added it in my original post. He also stated he was from Pakistan.


----------



## sgt_mandal

Thank you for the quick reply. I just Don‘t like it when people catagorize us all in the same catagory. LOL I also kind of forgot that most parts of Canada are, let‘s say brighter, than Scarborough.


----------



## corporal-cam

Tag day can be good old fun when you do it right. We just did one and raised a record $7500 which was nice (maybe this is because this was the first time they put me incharge of a location?   ) We‘ve had lots of strange people, the best one being when a guy didn‘t want to donate so he said "je ne parle pas anglais" so we assumed he really didn‘t speak english and got a cadet who spoke french and when he showed up the guy just walked away


----------



## Thompson_JM

Dano.. to differentiate you could also try putting "East Indian" instead of Pakistani.. just a thought...


----------



## Yes Man

How much do you guys make when you go out?  I remember doing a similar thing back when I was swimming.  We would stand out side of beer stores asking for donations.  I remember when I was out there I was able to make well over $100 an hour.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Ive found people are getting cheaper and cheaper over the years. Its sad really, but than again some of the cadets that do it dont really care and dont take the time to explain what there doing.

Cheers


----------



## alan_li_13

Lol, people always give alot in front of beer stores. It must be the guilt of buying beer. They try to justify themselves by donating. Too bad we don‘t set up in front of beer stores anymore.

Or better yet, think of how much money we can get if we stood in front of a strip club.


----------



## dano

I thought Cadets are not allowed to Tag outside Beer stores?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

We arnt any more, thats waht he said.


----------



## Ranger

yeah, we don‘t do it in front of the beer stores anymore, just liqour stores (LCBO). we make them nervous for some reason though...lol but tagging‘s fun...someitmes, it‘s always cool to have a veteran come up and tell you stories and you get so many mroe donations while he standing there tellign stories


----------



## 2812 SeaforthPiper

i remember back in the day i was standing out side the liquer store just doin my taggin thang an this drunk hobo came up to me an my friend a started singing to us with a little guitar about beer in a garden


----------



## Ranger

hahaha! funny stuff.


----------



## Slim

I remember being in cadets and tagging (Navy League and Sea Cadets).

Seems that back when I was tagging people understood what it was all about. Now the public is uninformed and doesn‘t seem to care all that much.

The only vivid memory that stands out is meeting a teacher of mine at the grocery store. I said Hello and asked if she wanted to buy a tag.

Now this was a time when all the schoolteachers were hippies (as opposed to know when they‘re so much nicer and well informed-Sarcasm!) This teacher says to me; "Oh I would buy one just for you, but all the guns and war...I donno!?" This to a 9 year old Navy League cadet!

Shameful...I will never forget or forgive her actions.


----------



## joe_2701

Ive got a few similar stories. one year at my corps, we had some hippie come up and pull aside about six or so cadets and explain why he didnt want to give us any money while about 40 or so people who would have donated walked by as he said how he "didnt like guns" even though it is our military who protects his right to say so. And besides we are cadets, we're lucky to shoot an air rifle once a week.


----------



## joe_2701

Once I  had someone from Italy tell me and my partner how Italy's army is sooo much better than canada because it doesnt have to ask for charity. My one and only thought was Italy's army better?... Sicily...WWII" needless my patriotic anger towards his criticism of our Govt. I thought, if u think we suck and Italys better, then why did u leave?


----------



## armygurl_557

ONce when i was tagging, this REALLY old man came up  to us and started asking us if we were reserves and all these questions, even though were were like just standing there with boxes that said ARMY CADETS in big bold red letters. and so we asked him if  he wanted to donate to the RCACC. And then buddy started freaking out at us saying we were lazy good for nothing beggars that wanted to take an inncocent mans hard earned money. Whilst he was yelling at us our officers pulled up to come and take us to lunch, but This guy didnt even notice. And then the manager of the store came out and the Guy kept on Yelling at us, even though i was like 12 at the time. So finally when the Police car that had been circling the mall pulled up buddy said "No I dont want to Donate"..

It scared the crap outta me. I almost quit cadets because of that..


----------



## Slim

Yup...Never fails.

A uniform, no matter what the type or organization, always seems to bring out the idiots.

Keep your chins up though as you're doing something you believe in!

Slim


----------



## sgt_mandal

I's still astonished at how many times I've been asked, "Have you shot anybody?!"  :


----------



## Burrows

"Why...Yes I do shoot people....on a regular basis...infact when I and the rest of my 12-17 yearold corps was deplyoed in afghanistan there were terrorists flooding into the camp as we mowed them down."  :


----------



## Slim

Hippy (asks questions in a derisive tone and spits on soldier when finished)-"What's it feel like to shoot someone?!" 

Soldier answeres (remains calm and polite, even while wiping away hippy-spit)- " A slight recoil and the satisfaction of a job well done."


----------



## joe_2701

Its the same when people try to test you by asking "What did you get that badge for?" my personal favourite answer is "For killing twenty people...with my bare hands"


----------



## Zedic_1913

I find it interesting when people ask if my medals are for bravery or if one of them is the Victoria Cross, or things like that.

We had a tag day a few years back and we brought out field radios into this mall and had cadets using them in combats ... well one of our radios set off the alarm at the A&P grocery store each time a transmission was sent ... apparantly one of the Sgts played with that for about 30 min before they figured it out.


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass

hm...what can i say about tag day?...usually it's really fun because i am the most talkative person ever so ...yea self explanitory!! but thats prolly not safe but oh well...the only bad part is our corps seems to think it funny that we always do it in the WINTER!! so we stand outside and freeze our butts off!! or stand inside...and STILL freeze so it's a non - win / non - win situation! lol ... but yea my interesting story is that i was selling tags this year @ Rossland Square and some guy walked up and i guess he's a member of the Regiment thingy so we ended up talking for a half an hour about a swear-in ceremony that was happening that night for some reserve guy, and how this guy i was talking to was going to carry the flag?...it was pretty fun actually i learned alot of stuff and i ended up going to watch the ceremony that night!!   SWEAR-IN CEREMONIES ARE SOOOO COOL!!!!!!!!!...lol...well i gotta finish this now because unfortunatly i have to go to school *gag* ..well xox latah everyone xox


----------



## foxtwo

Oh my friend had the best tagging story.

It's diffrent when written, but I'll try.

Okay so he was tagging at Canadian Tire this September when this old man was walking his dog. It was a new puppy full of pep. When he reached to the front of Canadian Tire, it pulled it leash out of the old man's hand and ran straight into the parking lot. Halfway through the puppy looked back at the old man, then turned right about and started running in the opposite direction again. The look on the mans face was so sad and heartbreaking, like he lost his best friend. He then sighed and walked into the store. My friend, the Sgt, went after the puppy and caught it. He brought it back where the old man had brought out a manager. He was sooo happy to see his dog back. He then reached into his wallet to give some change to the Sgt. The then stopped, and pulled out a 20 dollar bill and said "I love Air Cadets" and handed it to the Sgt.

I thought this story was awesome, lol like out of a T.V. show or something.


----------



## Spartan

Well this takes me back...
 I think I was maybe a cpl (maybe sgt) anyways, was standing outside a Canadian Tire in Winnipeg, well this area is just outside of downtown, 
Anyways, we're doing our thing and this guy quickly approaches. Well, I didn't think anything of it and then next thing I know he had hit me with an extention cord (or some type of cord - overcoats nice thick - didn't even feel anything) but within a split second someone who had seen this happen - tackled this guy and started drop kicking him in the ribs and everything- Literally 3-5 seconds later a cop car comes a blazing with lights and all into the parking lot. This guy (who was now much held down by the tackler and another person) was then picked up by the police - he was blitzed out of his mind. He was trying to pick a fight with the cops and then once they had thrown him into the cop car (took both officers to do so) he was trying to kick outthe window and just raise hell. 
This guy had apparently (the cops told us) been walking in the middle of the road, yelling at people, attacking cars etc - stoned out his mind on who knows what.
----

Another tag day, it was cold and blistery and my group had lucked out in the outdoor posting. Well this lady donated, thanked her and she was on her merry way. Only to come back with hot chocolate for the lot of us.
Another time I talked with a vet for over 1/2 hour (can't remember whose air force he was a part of - thick accent and all)
another time, I was talking with a guy who was a WO1 back in the 70's - and thus ensued a good 45 min talk about then and now.
I met a few vets, and even people who had been in my sqn eons before I was even born - really neat.


----------



## foxtwo

LOL its always the Canadian Tire  :

Another one:

Okay I was out side of a grocery store called Fortinos, and there was this suspicious looking female teenager who walked out with a backpack on. Then like 5 seconds later, two managers run out and chase her down. One of them grabbed her and shes like " I didn't take nothing man " and then her bag rips open an ALL THIS MECHANDISE started pouring out. It was hilarious, but I was so scared (I don't know why). It had stuff like Oxy Pads and Christmas cards and toothbrushes. The funny thing is that there was a police station right to the left.

Remember, Crime Doesn't Pay


----------



## alan_li_13

I saw some cops pus a cross-dresser into a cop car outside a Winner's once.


----------



## Jonny Boy

i am going tagging this weekend. well today saturday, and sunday. maybe i will have some funny stories to put on.


----------



## foxtwo

Yeah, me too, but I'm going on the 21,22,23...


----------



## Saorse

23, 24, and 25 here. We'll have this thread laden with stories


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

I'm going on the 14, 15 and the 16. I haven't been tagging since I was a Corporal so I'm bound to have at least one story...


----------



## Jonny Boy

well it was a pretty boring tag weekend. i went from 6:00- 9:00 Friday night and nothing happend, 8:30 am- 4:00pm on Saturday and 9:30am -3:30 pm on sunday. the most interesting thing that happend was mall security being jerks and kicking us out of there mall. 

but it never fails.when our Corp  does tagging we always have bad weather. and look at it today 1 day aftertagging and the sun is out. god all that snow in April.


----------



## medic65726

I remember on my first tag day (you figure out the year), someone came up and asked if I'd enjoyed shooting at the Mohawk Indians in Oka, Quebec that summer.


----------



## foxtwo

joe_2701 said:
			
		

> Its the same when people try to test you by asking "What did you get that badge for?" my personal favourite answer is "For killing twenty people...with my bare hands"




LMAO I'm gonna use that! ;D  ;D


----------



## NavalGent

Ah yes, good ol' tagging. 
The first scary-ish experience I had while tagging was back when I was a Navy League Cadet. Another lad and myself were parked in front of a bi-way and the weather was nice. This fellow, who I'd estimate to be in his early twenties, and a fair bit larger than I was at age 12, comes up to me and stands about 6 inches away from me staring at my face. I could tell he was under the influence of something or other. I glance at my buddy and he looks quite terrified. I look back at the guy in front of me and calmly ask "Hi, would you like to help support the Navy Lea...". "NO!!!" he replies sharply "I don't...i think you should quit whatever the eff you're in and start smoking big fat doobies!!!!"
Calmly, and insincerely I tell him that I'll consider doing as he advised. "Remember...roll'em fat, man, roll'em fat!" he reminds me as he walks away. 

Fast-forward a few years. I was now in sea cadets. I'm tagging at a mall. I ask some woman walking out of Zellers for her support. Her daughter of perhaps five is there with her. As the lady puts money in my tag box, the daughter asks "mommy, who's that?" and her mother replies "that's a soldier, he shoots people." First of all I was so shocked that she said that I found myself unable to correct her, but it was only later that I realized the irony. That was a fairly hippy response to her daughter's question, so I found it odd that she was actually giving me money. 

I'm sure I've got more, I'll post again


----------



## alan_li_13

> Its the same when people try to test you by asking "What did you get that badge for?" my personal favourite answer is "For killing twenty people...with my bare hands"
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I'm gonna use that!


I STRONGLY suggest you do not use that. That person "testing" you could be me coming up to you to find out about Sea/Air cadet insignias, or a fellow army cadet trying to engage you in conversation and share stories. If i heard that, i would give you a heck of a lecturing on how you acting a fool affects all of us...then I'd make sure a senior or officer in your corps give you the same kind of lecture again.


----------



## Zedic_1913

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> I STRONGLY suggest you do not use that. That person "testing" you could be me coming up to you to find out about Sea/Air cadet insignias, or a fellow army cadet trying to engage you in conversation and share stories. If i heard that, i would give you a heck of a lecturing on how you acting a fool affects all of us...then I'd make sure a senior or officer in your corps give you the same kind of lecture again.



I actually did that before, I was at the mall and some Air Cadets were tagging there ... so I asked a few of them some questions about Air Cadets or what its about ... most of them didn't have any problems.


----------



## sgt_mandal

most of them?......


----------



## foxtwo

Ha, I wasn't going to use it in public, just between the new recruits and stuff. My CO would kill me if he found out I said that to someone in the public.


----------



## armygurl_557

We went tagging like a week ago and this guy came up to us and hes telling u hes going to take his army tag to India with him and how hes going to show every one how proud he is to have it.. and then he starts going on about how the people shoulndt have to go to the army,. that the army shoudl go to the people.. he was talking to us for like 2 hours, before the mall security came and started yelling at him for harassing more cadets!  turned out we were the 4th pair of cadets in our corps that he had harasses that day about ihs india trip..


----------



## s23256

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> Thank you for the quick reply. I just Don't like it when people catagorize us all in the same catagory. LOL I also kind of forgot that most parts of Canada are, let's say brighter, than Scarborough.



Just an observation.  It takes away from your point when you argue against stereotypes in one sentence and then fall back on one (even in jest) in the next.


----------



## Abdallah

I got a lot of TAG stories, mine was just this weekend.
On Thursday I went with a Sgt. we saw 3 people freestyle rapping, and a 70 year old lady driving a sports car. Plus the "see you then" technique. 
Friday I went with an LAC(Leading Air Cadet) equivlant to Private. It was boring, too many war veterans, and too many smokers and drinkers and no customers.
Saturday morning I was with a coporal and a Seargent, too many funny stories about flirting techniques, and the guy that says, "I'm in the Navy." Plus, the other guy that comes to up to me, and says, "I lost a friend in war, that's enough." In addition, to the officer from another squadron.


----------



## foxtwo

I was at No Frills on Thursday from 5-9. Nothing really happend. Friday 5-9, HomeSense. It sucked 'cause it started to rain a bit. Saturday, 9-6 was really crappy because it rained like heck. Oh well :-\
We made good money though!


----------



## Lexi

There was once this REALLY, REALLY cool veteran I was talking to. He was waiting for his bus, (which he called his girlfriend, because he had to "wait forever for it to be ready".) He had a heavy accent and was born in Austria, turned out he had been in 2 concentration camps, married a supermodel and had 3 kids. He even started doing monkey drill with his cane. He then treated myself and two other younger cadets to pizza and pop. (I didn't accept at first, I mean heck, the poor old man needs his money, but one of the recruits accepted.)

Another scary time was my first night out tagging. A rather scary looking man with a stagger walked up to me and came in really, really close to my face. He started a conversation but I noticed he didn't really know what he was talking about. I caught him glancing down at my chest, where I had the button at the top open, many times, with his eyebrows raised and his eyes wide. I cleared my throat and he hobbled off...


----------



## Jonny Boy

Lexi said:
			
		

> There was once this REALLY, REALLY cool veteran I was talking to. He was waiting for his bus, (which he called his girlfriend, because he had to "wait forever for it to be ready".) He had a heavy accent and was born in Austria, turned out he had been in 2 concentration camps, married a supermodel and had 3 kids. He even started doing monkey drill with his cane. He then treated myself and two other younger cadets to pizza and pop. (I didn't accept at first, I mean heck, the poor old man needs his money, but one of the recruits accepted.)



i always love talking to veterans that come up to me. i always here there stories and what regiment they were in. it really makes standing there all day more fun when you are talking to a interesting person.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Lexi said:
			
		

> Another scary time was my first night out tagging. A rather scary looking man with a stagger walked up to me and came in really, really close to my face. He started a conversation but I noticed he didn't really know what he was talking about. I caught him glancing down at my chest, where I had the button at the top open, many times, with his eyebrows raised and his eyes wide. I cleared my throat and he hobbled off...



Good to see the loony train is on time as always...

i imagine that must have been a bit nerve racking... thankfully everything worked out fine...


----------



## yoman

I dont have any stories from tag day. But last time I did tag day I did 2 shifts in a row back to back, wont do that again unless I have to. I actually only had one conversation with somebody asking me how promotions work and just general questions about cadets.


----------



## Pryce

A guy said how the government was secretly sending me over to Afghanistan to kill his people.


----------

